
Bitch’n Ain’t Switch’n – Don’t Be Fooled by What Customers Say They Want - anotherhacker
https://jtbd.info/bitchn-ain-t-switch-n-don-t-be-fooled-by-what-customers-say-they-want-4c7b56563f68#.j7rxz2fhy
======
mohsinr
Agree with your article. Following proves what you write...

In context of recent criticism for MBP launch read this interview and
specially quote below the link:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12860160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12860160)

Quote from interview with Apple official:

And we are proud to tell you that so far our online store has had more orders
for the new MacBook Pro than any other pro notebook before.

